# AG HD Wax



## warwick_hunt (Feb 22, 2018)

I have tried may waxes from Zymol, Swissvax, DDJ Supernatural to Vics Concourse to Turtlewax.

Autoglym's new offering beats them all in terms of application and removal - as for longevity, we will see but then agaon, I don't care if it only lasts a week. I like to reapply.

Alongside Zaino Z2 and Z6, this is a seriously good wax. By the way, don't be fooled by marketing hype and stupid pricing from all the big names, either. :twisted:


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

The thing is every one has a different opinion on what is the next best lsp after slice bread.


----------



## warwick_hunt (Feb 22, 2018)

Yep and that is mine.

Nobody (other than you) mentioned it was the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

warwick_hunt said:


> Yep and that is mine.
> 
> Nobody (other than you) mentioned it was the best thing since sliced bread.


Nobody even bothered to reply :lol: it's not the best thing since sliced bread far from it in fact, your happy with it that's all that matters.


----------



## warwick_hunt (Feb 22, 2018)

Delta4 said:


> warwick_hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Yep and that is mine.
> ...


Eyes playing up? You replied in an unhelpful manner.

In either event, how do you know it isn't? If it doesn't appeal to you, don't use it. Your loss.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Slow down mate, i'm not looking to get into an argument over a tub of wax, how you percieved my reply is up to you, being unhelpful was not my intention, i already have a large nuba collection, being without a pot of HD really is no loss to me, now put in a fresh Dr whites and calm down :roll:


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Wax and oil, always a risky subject.... :mrgreen: 
Personally, having tried virtually ever wax or Polish on the planet, I really find them all very much a much ness. Use what works for you, now just off out for some Autoglym HD :lol:


----------



## warwick_hunt (Feb 22, 2018)

Delta4.....only one fanny here. You.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well that escalated somewhat needlessly. It takes the shine off the forum when members prepare to wax (_slang_). Let's all be nice instead - life's too short


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

warwick_hunt said:


> Delta4.....only one fanny here. You.


I love a bit of fanny my mrs will back me up on that. we can exchange banter at any level all day long if you insist, name calling don't bother me so you crack on. :roll:


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

John-H said:


> Well that escalated somewhat needlessly. It takes the shine off the forum when members prepare to wax (_slang_). Let's all be nice instead - life's too short


Sorry john but the fella got his y fronts in a twist over a tub of wax, if i'm in the wrong i'll stick my hands up for it.


----------



## warwick_hunt (Feb 22, 2018)

Allspeed said:


> Wax and oil, always a risky subject.... :mrgreen:
> Personally, having tried virtually ever wax or Polish on the planet, I really find them all very much a much ness. Use what works for you, now just off out for some Autoglym HD :lol:


Buy two. :roll:


----------

